# Santa comes early.



## Mitica100 (Dec 12, 2010)

And he brings me a little gem, a 1953 Zeiss Ikon Contessa 35 with a good Opton Tessar 45/2.8 lens. Put some film in it, working on exposing it in a day or two.


----------



## Ken Rockwell Fan (Dec 12, 2010)

Wow! Nice grab!!

Happy Holidays!!!


----------



## compur (Dec 12, 2010)

A beauty!  Congrats!


----------



## Paul Ron (Dec 13, 2010)

I restored a few of those a few eyars ago. It seems the rangefinders are a PIA to adjsut once you open her up to access the shutter. I could never get it to align properly after that. I was told the Germans had a hard time doing it as well.

Nice camera!


----------



## Derrel (Dec 13, 2010)

Wow, that example looks totally sweet! I have a few folders...there's something almost indescribably sexy about a camera that folds closed...


----------



## tirediron (Dec 13, 2010)

Nice!


----------



## Allen (Dec 13, 2010)

Santa kicks ass.


----------



## Mitica100 (Dec 13, 2010)

Allen said:


> Santa kicks ass.



Oh yes, he does!

Say, is your avatar a picture of Dmitri Shostakovich? Looks exactly like him.


----------



## Allen (Dec 14, 2010)

Yes it is.  He's one of my favorites.  
That image also resembles me a great deal, although I don't resemble Shostakovich so much.


----------



## Mitica100 (Dec 14, 2010)

Allen said:


> Yes it is.  He's one of my favorites.
> That image also resembles me a great deal, although I don't resemble Shostakovich so much.



I was just about to meet him in the mid 70s when my orchestra toured former USSR, a pity he died before we got there. Love his 9th Symphony, less known piece. Instead, I met one of his 'enemies' when I was about 10-11 years old, Aram Khatchaturian.


----------



## Allen (Dec 15, 2010)

One has to love the Saber Dance.
I take that you are a string player?


----------



## Mitica100 (Dec 15, 2010)

Allen said:


> One has to love the Saber Dance.
> I take that you are a string player?



Yes, I play professionally for The Phoenix Symphony.


----------



## cathashi (Jan 2, 2011)

is it possible to show us the photo taken by this camera?


----------



## Mitica100 (Jan 2, 2011)

cathashi said:


> is it possible to show us the photo taken by this camera?



Working on it, I have a few more frames to shoot.


----------

